# Scythe Mine 2: Doppelturmkühler im Testlabor eingetroffen



## PCGH-Redaktion (16. Dezember 2010)

*Scythe Mine 2: Doppelturmkühler im Testlabor eingetroffen*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Scythe Mine 2: Doppelturmkühler im Testlabor eingetroffen gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Scythe Mine 2: Doppelturmkühler im Testlabor eingetroffen


----------



## hulkhardy1 (16. Dezember 2010)

*Scythe Mine 2: Doppelturmkühler im Testlabor eingetroffen*

Ich weiß ja auch irgendwie nicht aber nach ner neuen Innovation sieht der auch nicht aus. Ich denke der wird sich in die lange Reihe von guten Kühlern einreihen und das wars. LCD statt Röhre, SSD statt HDD und bei den CPU Kühlern............nichts! Echt schade.


----------



## micky23 (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Scythe Mine 2: Doppelturmkühler im Testlabor eingetroffen*

Mit dem eingestellten Flüssigmetallkühler hat man ja schon eine neue Richtung eingeschlagen gehabt.
Nur sind nicht sehr viele bereit den Preis dafür zu zahlen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Scythe Mine 2: Doppelturmkühler im Testlabor eingetroffen*

Hätte vielleicht anders ausgesehen wen die Pumpe richtig funktioniert hätte. So ist Dynamics Pleite gegangen. Schau doch mal Corsairs H70 die kostet auch 100€ und verkauft sich wie geschnitten Brot. Also am Preis lag es nicht, das Teil war nur nicht ganz ausgereift.


----------



## jaramund (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Scythe Mine 2: Doppelturmkühler im Testlabor eingetroffen*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja auch irgendwie nicht aber nach ner neuen Innovation sieht der auch nicht aus. Ich denke der wird sich in die lange Reihe von guten Kühlern einreihen und das wars. LCD statt Röhre, SSD statt HDD und bei den CPU Kühlern............nichts! Echt schade.



Was genau erwartest du? In den letzten Jahren hat sich da schon einiges getan.
Bei Kühlern setzt eindeutig die Physik die Grenzen und für die, die mehr Kühlung benötigen, gibt es Wasserkühlungen.
Sry aber bei der Aussage muss ich den Kopf schütteln.


----------



## micky23 (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Scythe Mine 2: Doppelturmkühler im Testlabor eingetroffen*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Hätte vielleicht anders ausgesehen wen die Pumpe richtig funktioniert hätte. So ist Dynamics Pleite gegangen. Schau doch mal Corsairs H70 die kostet auch 100€ und verkauft sich wie geschnitten Brot. Also am Preis lag es nicht, das Teil war nur nicht ganz ausgereift.



Die H50/H70 sind aber WaKü´s.
Somit wurde damit auch kein neuer Weg eingeschlagen


----------



## Dommerle (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Scythe Mine 2: Doppelturmkühler im Testlabor eingetroffen*

Auf einmal gehen alle auf Doppelturmkühler. Noctua, Thermalright, Scythe, usw...
Mir gefällt's, weil die Performance um einiges besser ist, als die von gewöhnlichen Kühlern!


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Scythe Mine 2: Doppelturmkühler im Testlabor eingetroffen*

Aber mal ehrlich was soll es denn für einen neuen Weg geben?
Wärme abtransportieren - Wie soll das noch besser gehen?
Die Zukungt heißt Wakü^^


----------



## micky23 (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Scythe Mine 2: Doppelturmkühler im Testlabor eingetroffen*

Doppelturmkühler gibt es aber schon eine ganze Weile.
Siehe Sonictower, IFX usw.

Edit:
Oder die TDP der CPUs langsam mal wieder etwas runterbekommen.


----------



## Lios Nudin (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Scythe Mine 2: Doppelturmkühler im Testlabor eingetroffen*

An den Außenseiten ist noch Platz für zwei weitere 140 mm Slip Stream Lüfter, da noch weitere identische Aussparungen vorhanden sind. Laut der Meldung vom 10.12. (Link) soll er 5000 Yen kosten, was umgerechnet 45€ sein soll.

*Wäre wirklich super, wenn die Person, die den Kühler testet (Redakteur oder User aus Forum), auch die Kühlleistung mit drei 140 mm Slip Stream Lüftern ermittelt. 

*Edit: Hab gerade auf den Bildern (Link) gesehen, dass zwei weitere 140 mm Lüfter mit dem Arbeitsspeicher und auf der anderen Seite mit dem Mainboard kollidieren würden. Dann eben zwei zusätzliche 120 mm Lüfter.


----------



## elohim (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Scythe Mine 2: Doppelturmkühler im Testlabor eingetroffen*



jaramund schrieb:


> Was genau erwartest du? In den letzten Jahren hat sich da schon einiges getan.
> Bei Kühlern setzt eindeutig die Physik die Grenzen und für die, die mehr Kühlung benötigen, gibt es Wasserkühlungen.
> Sry aber bei der Aussage muss ich den Kopf schütteln.



schön gesagt!

ich denke es wird in der Zukunft nur ein größeres Angebot an besseren kompakt flüssigkeitskühlern a la h70 geben


bezüglich dem mine 2 bin ich wirklich interessiert wie der sich gegen den Silver Arrow, den D14 und auch den dark rock pro schlägt


----------



## Explosiv (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Scythe Mine 2: Doppelturmkühler im Testlabor eingetroffen*

Der Kühler sieht aus wie ein Mugen 2, bei dem einfach etwas aus der Mitte geschnitten wurde . 
Ich bin noch immer zufrieden mit meinen Mugen, aber mal warten was der Test sagt .

MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## Hackman (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Scythe Mine 2: Doppelturmkühler im Testlabor eingetroffen*

Also wenn er schon bei Euch im labor liegt hättet ihr ja schonmal was über die Befestigung verlautbaren können. ich nehm mal an bei dem Gewicht und Größe muß man nicht mit Pushpins rumhantieren.
Was mich an den Scythe Kühlern immer stört sind die "unnötigen" Ecken und Kanten. Das mag wohl als Designelement durchgehen, wobei ein verzicht sicher kein stilistischer Beinbruch wäre. Jedenfalls bei meinem Ninja Rev. B hab ich nach jedem Ausbau blutige Finger :/


----------



## elohim (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Scythe Mine 2: Doppelturmkühler im Testlabor eingetroffen*



Hackman schrieb:


> Was mich an den Scythe Kühlern immer stört sind die "unnötigen" Ecken und Kanten. Das mag wohl als Designelement durchgehen, wobei ein verzicht sicher kein stilistischer Beinbruch wäre. Jedenfalls bei meinem Ninja Rev. B hab ich nach jedem Ausbau blutige Finger :/




Scythe ist halt ein Low Budget Anbieter, bei Prolimatech, Thermalright, Noctua bekommt man halt perfekte Verarbeitung, saubere verlötung, komplette Vernicklung etc, muss dann dafür ein wenig mehr bezahlen...


----------



## Parzival (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Scythe Mine 2: Doppelturmkühler im Testlabor eingetroffen*

Also sauber verlötet und gut verarbeitet sind die Scythe Kühler auch! Hab schon einige davon verbaut und war immer absolut zufrieden. Auch hab ich danach noch nie blutige Finger gehabt. Und die Kühlleistung stimmt ja so wie einige Tests zeigen auch! Also Go Scythe!


----------



## elohim (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Scythe Mine 2: Doppelturmkühler im Testlabor eingetroffen*

Ich sage ja nur dass man bei 'günstigen' Kühlern gewisse Abstriche machen muss, nicht dass scythe grundsätzliche schlecht ist, also: go scythe


----------



## The_Schroeder (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Scythe Mine 2: Doppelturmkühler im Testlabor eingetroffen*

Hatte selbst ne Mugen2,..gut verarbeitet, das die Lamellen nicht verstrebt waren, war der einzige Mangel fand ich,..von der Befestigung abgesehen 
Bloß wie man sich da blutige Finger holt ist mir ne rätsel  ,..Lüfter an?


----------



## Gnome (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Scythe Mine 2: Doppelturmkühler im Testlabor eingetroffen*

Sieht aus wie'n Mugen 2 Refresh 

Schickes Teil


----------



## tayna (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Scythe Mine 2: Doppelturmkühler im Testlabor eingetroffen*

@pcgh

es wär genial wenn ihr beim test eventuell einen vergleich zum direkten vorgänger ziehen könntet. den hab ich nämlich selber und ich wüßte halt gerne, ob es sich lohnt, ihn zu tauschen


----------



## Lios Nudin (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Scythe Mine 2: Doppelturmkühler im Testlabor eingetroffen*



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Laut der Meldung vom 10.12. (Link) soll er 5000 Yen kosten, was umgerechnet 45€ sein soll.



Kostet doch mehr (60€ bei Alternate)


----------



## master030 (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Scythe Mine 2: Doppelturmkühler im Testlabor eingetroffen*



Hackman schrieb:


> Also wenn er schon bei Euch im labor liegt hättet ihr ja schonmal was über die Befestigung verlautbaren können. ich nehm mal an bei dem Gewicht und Größe muß man nicht mit Pushpins rumhantieren.
> Was mich an den Scythe Kühlern immer stört sind die "unnötigen" Ecken und Kanten. Das mag wohl als Designelement durchgehen, wobei ein verzicht sicher kein stilistischer Beinbruch wäre. Jedenfalls bei meinem Ninja Rev. B hab ich nach jedem Ausbau blutige Finger :/



soll ich dir vllt ein TUT erstellen wie man ein Lüfter einbaut?????

ich find die produkte von Scythe einfach nur genial

bin mit meinem Scythe Mugen 2 total zufrieden


----------



## _chris_ (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Scythe Mine 2: Doppelturmkühler im Testlabor eingetroffen*



> Sieht aus wie'n Mugen 2 Refresh


Hab ich mir auch als erstes gedacht, als ich ihn gesehen hab.


----------



## Driver (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Scythe Mine 2: Doppelturmkühler im Testlabor eingetroffen*

gibt es ein erstes testergebnis zu dem kühler?
lohnt sich das warten oder kann man ruhig zu d14 oder silver arrow greifen?


----------



## Necthor (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Scythe Mine 2: Doppelturmkühler im Testlabor eingetroffen*

Für wiviel Watt TDP ist der ausgelegt und wiviel schafft es ohne Lüfter?


----------



## Lios Nudin (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Scythe Mine 2: Doppelturmkühler im Testlabor eingetroffen*

Auf overclock.net wurde ein ein Video-Review (26 min) online gestellt.

Montagesystem und Lautstärke bei 100% "bescheiden". Da der Silver Arrow und der Archon wie der Mine 2 um die 60€ kosten, wird der Mine 2 nach den Ergebnissen kein Verkaufsschlager.

Temperaturwerte nach 30min Prime und ca. 20°C Raumtemperatur: (i7 950)

- 4GHz @ 1,25V 73°C (bei 100% Lüfterdrehzahl)
- 4GHz @ 1,25V 82°C (bei geringster Lüfterdrehzahl)
- 4,2GHz @ 1,35V 84°C (bei 100% Lüfterdrehzahl)
- 4,2GHz @ 1,35V bei geringster Lüfterdrehzahl wegen zu hoher Temperaturwerte abgebrochen

Auf das Montagesystem, die Testergebnisse und das Testsystem wird im Video sehr ausfürlich eingegangen.


----------



## b00gie (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Scythe Mine 2: Doppelturmkühler im Testlabor eingetroffen*

naja Überflieger-Werte sind das ja mal nicht. Ich vermute, wie du schon erwähnt hast, dass der Griff eher zum Archon, Silver Arrow geht...


----------



## Shizophrenic (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Scythe Mine 2: Doppelturmkühler im Testlabor eingetroffen*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja auch irgendwie nicht aber nach ner neuen Innovation sieht der auch nicht aus. Ich denke der wird sich in die lange Reihe von guten Kühlern einreihen und das wars. LCD statt Röhre, SSD statt HDD und bei den CPU Kühlern............nichts! Echt schade.




Das is wohl war, und selbst design technisch scheinen die ganzen firmen nur eine schiene zu fahren, alles langweilige klotz kühler.

Mir ist durchaus klar das es für viele hier heißt leistung geht vor design,  aber warum sollte ich mir ein seitenfenster (was mittlerweile viele pc gehäuse haben) zulegen, wenn ihn innen doch bloß ein langweiliger klotz ziert.


----------



## Lan_Party (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Scythe Mine 2: Doppelturmkühler im Testlabor eingetroffen*

Da kann ich ja ein Stück aus der Mitte des Mugen 2 rausflexen. Schon habe ich einen Mine 2.


----------



## MasterSax (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Scythe Mine 2: Doppelturmkühler im Testlabor eingetroffen*

Noctua NH-D14 Regelt


----------



## Mebus (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Scythe Mine 2: Doppelturmkühler im Testlabor eingetroffen*



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Auf overclock.net wurde ein ein Video-Review (26 min) online gestellt.
> 
> Montagesystem und Lautstärke bei 100% "bescheiden". Da der Silver Arrow und der Archon wie der Mine 2 um die 60€ kosten, wird der Mine 2 nach den Ergebnissen kein Verkaufsschlager.
> 
> ...



Für einen Luftkühler sind die Temps aber okay, ich denke nicht das es mit anderen viel besser ist.


----------

